# [SOLVED] maplestory sound



## Bape_Munkee (Oct 11, 2007)

hey guys this is my first post, and i logged on to maplestory and the sound is not working, can anyone help me fix this problem?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: maplestory sound*

have you tried updating your sound drivers?also be sure you have the newest version of direct-x.


----------



## Bape_Munkee (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: maplestory sound*

how do i update my sound drivers?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: maplestory sound*

what kind of computer do you have?if it is a prebuilt machine like an hp,dell,sony,etc.you can just go out to there website look up your model,and download drivers from there.if it is a homebuilt machine i will need to know what motherboard it has,or what kind of soundcard it has.


----------



## Bape_Munkee (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: maplestory sound*

oh ok i have a dell demension 2400


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: maplestory sound*

ok i do need to know exactly which one it is? like a dell dimension and it should have some numbers in the model number.


example:dell dimension 2400


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: maplestory sound*

hmm the newest driver they have listed for this model is 6/27/2003.i would try it anyway it couldnt hurt.

http://support.us.dell.com/support/...aseid=R61149&formatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=77089


----------



## Bape_Munkee (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: maplestory sound*

its a 2400


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: maplestory sound*

yes that download says 


Audio: Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio, Driver, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Multi Language, Dimension 2400


----------



## Bape_Munkee (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: maplestory sound*

its says there was an "Error installing iKernel.exe: (0x10000)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: maplestory sound*

check with windows updates they might have a newer driver.


----------



## Bape_Munkee (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: maplestory sound*

i know what i did wrong, im supposed to open it from its current location and then install it. ok now i have to restart the computer, but before i do, 
do i have to do something else after this?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: maplestory sound*

not really if you have installed it just restart.


----------



## Bape_Munkee (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: maplestory sound*

thanks man, youve helped me a lot! i dont know if its just me but i think all the sounds on my computer sound a lot more clear and crisp, is the update supposed to do that?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: maplestory sound*

oh yeah a sound update can improve sound quality.did that fix the game sound as well?


----------



## Bape_Munkee (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: maplestory sound*

sure did thanks!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: maplestory sound*

your welcome im glad i could help:wave:


----------

